# Polished Bliss®: Evo VI Makinen, Audi RS4 & RS5...



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

I've been meaning to post these cars up for ages and as a result I'd told myself I wasn't allowed to do any new ones until I had so here we go 

First up is this Makinen which had made the journey up from Edinburgh to have a full correction including the removal and re application of new decals (this is the second Mak we've now done this to). The owner had been busy getting everything else on the car up to his standards over the previous months and as a result this had basically left the detailing to be the only thing left to complete it.

On arrival, pretty clean to be honest with a slight sign of paint oxidization on the top of some panels but the camera didn't really pick it up:



















Wheels & Calipers had recently been painted:










Here you can see why the decals had to come off as they were badly weathered and had started to crack:










As they were now so brittle it was proving to be a very tedious job by removing them with the heat gun so after a quick QD down to remove any dirt I used an eraser wheel to get them off in a much quicker fashion:










I know, it looks rough as hell but it's highly effective and the marks it leaves behind are no harder to remove than clay marring.

Makes a bit of a mess mind you...



















One bare looking Makinen now ready for the wash stages:










Once prepped and ready for polishing the defects were clearly visible, the car was covered in pretty nasty scratches:










After taking plenty of detailed paint readings I worked my way around the car with various polish and pad combinations depending on the thickness (some panels were thicker than others):

















































Oxidized paint on the rear spoiler blade:

































































































































With the car corrected, refined and fully wiped down with IPA it was ready to have the new decals applied by Donald at the Vinyl Cut, if you're local to Aberdeen you may have seen his van before - you can't really miss it 










Due to the paint being pretty soft it had picked up a bit of marring during the fitting of the stripes which was to be expected:










This was easily removed with Menzerna 85RE on a finishing pad before using Swissvax Cleaner Fluid to prepare the paint for waxing:










2 coats of Crystal Rock was the LSP of choice:










Autobahn for the wheels and Pneu for the tyres too:



















Unfortunately due to the rubbish Aberdeen weather it was very overcast outside on the day of collection so I had to improvise a bit and try and create some sunlight with the help of the 3M Sun Gun:



















Smear free glass, just as important as the paintwork:





















































































































































































Up next is an RS4 Avant in Phantom Black belonging to a good customer of ours, the paint was pretty bad in places with alot of random scratches needing several hits with the edge of a wool pad:
































































The car received a 3 stage correction process consisting of Menzerna S500 and a Lake Country purple foamed wool pad, Menzerna 3.02 and a LC H-T Polishing Pad and then Menzerna 85RE with a LC H-T finishing pad.

The first 2 stages of correction were carried out per panel with the refining stage left till after the car had been rinsed of all the compound dust later on.

A few correction shots, these are all after Menz 3.02 with refining still left to do:

































































The "RS4" and Audi Ring badges were removed to get at the defects behind them:


























































When machining roofs with rails make sure to tape the insides to prevent the backing plate or pad coming into contact with them:



































As you can see, compound dust can make its way into all the door shuts etc so I always find it's best to fully rinse the car off before starting the last stage of machining:



















After a thorough blow dry the paint was prepped with Rejuvenate:










Then 2 coats of Tough Coat were applied (approx 12 hours in between each coat):










Swissvax Opaque was applied to the roof rails...










...and the badges were polished up with Werkstat Prime Strong before re-fitting:










Approx 60 hours later and this is how it looked:


















































































Last but by no means least is this RS5 in Sepang Blue belonging to another good customer of ours, it was in for a 1 day Protection Detail with a little bit of correction here and there.

LSP was Werkstat Acrylic which really brought the pearl out in the paint, it really is a stunning colour in the metal:

















































































































































Thanks for looking 

Clark


----------



## Leo19 (Mar 9, 2011)

3 stunning cars, great work as always


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Stunning work there mate.


----------



## L.J. (Nov 9, 2008)

Amazing job on all three cars. PB never disappoints  

The Evo looks pretty mint apart from the slight sagging in the drivers seat fabric. Have never seen those taillights on the RS4 before..


----------



## neo8047 (May 5, 2006)

Fantastic work especially on the RS4. 

Any reason for going for Tough Coat on the RS4? I assume it wasn't finished with anything after this? Bit of a selfish question as I have just picked up an A4 in phantom black which needs corrected and I'm trying to decide on products to use and in particular the lsp


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

superb job there on 3 cars
for me rs4 and I like the van logo
:thumb:


----------



## abbacus (Mar 24, 2011)

Great work and a great read as usual Clark :thumb:


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Great work as always, well worth the wait! :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

neo8047 said:


> Fantastic work especially on the RS4.
> 
> Any reason for going for Tough Coat on the RS4? I assume it wasn't finished with anything after this? Bit of a selfish question as I have just picked up an A4 in phantom black which needs corrected and I'm trying to decide on products to use and in particular the lsp


Basically I knew from experience the Tough Coat would give it 6 months+ of durability and it's stupidly easy to use which I know the owner would appreciate when it comes to topping up 



L.J. said:


> Amazing job on all three cars. PB never disappoints
> 
> The Evo looks pretty mint apart from the slight sagging in the drivers seat fabric. Have never seen those taillights on the RS4 before..


I'd say we've probably done a couple of the mintest Makinens in Scotland over the last few years and this would be one of them :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Excellent work Clark as always mate :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

That van nearly over shadowed all that excellent work on 3 great motor's i will be boring and go for the RS5 stunning in that colour IMHO, thanks for sharing , love the guys van sould cause an accident.


----------



## neo8047 (May 5, 2006)

Clark @ PB said:


> Basically I knew from experience the Tough Coat would give it 6 months+ of durability and it's stupidly easy to use which I know the owner would appreciate when it comes to topping up
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks, that's what I wanted hear (durability wise) and the pictures speak for themselves!


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great work there three stunning cars


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Three gorgeous cars there. RS4 was was rather swirly.

Cracking job:thumb:

Chris.


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

Great work as usual on all 3 cars. Tht evo is amazing considering its age


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work as always Clark, Really liking the finish on the RS5


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Great work :thumb: 

Seeing the RS4 makes me want one its beautiful. 

How are you guys finding the Auto finesse products.?


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great work guys:thumb:

Loving the Evo :argie:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

EthanCrawford said:


> Great work :thumb:
> 
> Seeing the RS4 makes me want one its beautiful.
> 
> How are you guys finding the Auto finesse products.?


The fact we decided to stock the products after months of testing should tell you all you need to know,no?


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Clark @ PB said:


> The fact we decided to stock the products after months of testing should tell you all you need to know,no?


Fair Point !

:lol:


----------



## LMA07 (Dec 28, 2007)

L.J. said:


> Have never seen those taillights on the RS4 before..


They aren't OEM but I think it makes the car look newer.


----------



## LMA07 (Dec 28, 2007)

Clark - thanks ever so much for posting these. Washed the RS4 at the weekend and it came up so well. Promise I'll take care of her (unlike the previous owners). 


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

LMA07 said:


> Clark - thanks ever so much for posting these. Washed the RS4 at the weekend and it came up so well. Promise I'll take care of her (unlike the previous owners). 


You're very welcome! If you don't look after it my father will grass you up


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

Stunning work as always Clark... Think the RS5 is my personal favourite amongst that 3.


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

neo8047 said:


> Fantastic work especially on the RS4.
> 
> Any reason for going for Tough Coat on the RS4? I assume it wasn't finished with anything after this? Bit of a selfish question as I have just picked up an A4 in phantom black which needs corrected and I'm trying to decide on products to use and in particular the lsp


Well from previous PB related posts, they seem to promote use of a DA on hard paints, think John claimed getting good results on a Golf, but as you can see for the correction stage you will be at it a lot longer than 60 hours and it still won't look anywhere as good.....and your arms will be rattled to pieces!


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

well done


----------



## Tom_watts (May 2, 2010)

All three cars look stunning, have a soft spot for the evo 

How hard was the paint on the RS4?Typical vag?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Tom_watts said:


> All three cars look stunning, have a soft spot for the evo
> 
> How hard was the paint on the RS4?Typical vag?


It was pretty hard but even the hardest of paints aren't overly difficult to work with,they just take a bit longer,you just have to know what pad/polish and technique to use (such as "edging" a pad to remove deeper rids etc).


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

That Audi RS5 does it for me, perfect colour and everything.

Lovely work PolishedBliss


----------



## Jwalker84 (Jan 20, 2012)

3 immense motors. Amazing job done on them all mate.


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

absolutely stunning


----------



## jebus (Jun 2, 2009)

cracking work, i'm going to keep an eye out for that van as well lol


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

Would you have got away with calling it a day after the 3.02 if it was your own car for example and not a job for a customer or was there still room for improvement, hard to tell from the photos.

Is FG500 far less dusty than like of 105 and Scholl or just a bit less.

Sort of typical paint reading were you left with after that level of correction


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Fantastic work on three stunning motors, Clark!:thumb:


----------



## viperfire (Apr 10, 2007)

great work 

the two audis are things of beauty


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

Stunning finishes on all 3 cars!!! :bow

Missed your posts.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I came here to look at the Mak daddy Evo, but the Audis look sensational!
Brilliant work! The Evo's colour looks nice and rich once again!


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Love them all, The Tommy Mak is incredible!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

GJM said:


> Would you have got away with calling it a day after the 3.02 if it was your own car for example and not a job for a customer or was there still room for improvement, hard to tell from the photos.
> 
> Is FG500 far less dusty than like of 105 and Scholl or just a bit less.
> 
> Sort of typical paint reading were you left with after that level of correction


I'd always go with the finishing polish stage, you can notice a slight difference especially with the rotary but that's not to say you couldn't fully refine 3.02 down if you wanted to.

FG500 is slightly oilier than 105 in my opinion but when it comes to compounding with wool etc then they generally dust as much as each other so there's not a lot in it.

Paint removal wasn't as much as you'd expect, approx 3-4 microns.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

superb as ever mate 

wouldn't happen to have a vid of using that weird tool to remove the graphics would you? ive never seen one of them before :lol:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

ianFRST said:


> superb as ever mate
> 
> wouldn't happen to have a vid of using that weird tool to remove the graphics would you? ive never seen one of them before :lol:


I don't have a video of when I used it but a quick search on youtube came up with this which is the same thing:


----------



## nappy (Oct 3, 2006)

Loving the wheels on the rs5. Wish the black editions had those ones instead of the there current option.


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 27, 2010)

fantastic detailing on on some fantastic motors!!


----------



## vince007 (Sep 12, 2009)

fantastic work there :thumb:


----------



## Leicesterdave (Jan 25, 2012)

Amazing work, truly!


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

3 amazing cars there :argie: 
Top work aswell.


----------



## Saint Steve (Jul 9, 2011)

Great work fella


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

looking good Clark, 3 stunning finishes, wheels on the RS5 are just awesome

Baz


----------



## Eric_Witt (Jun 9, 2010)

Always raising the bar........You guys are awesome! love those old skool Evos


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Eric_Witt said:


> Always raising the bar........You guys are awesome! love those old skool Evos


Thanks


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

All 3 look spot on.


----------



## pawlik (May 16, 2011)

Audi looks awesome :argie:, but Evo TME looks better for me ( just because its my faw car, after sti 22b) :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

3 truly stunning cars. Been looking forward to reading the full Evo write up since your twitter posts about it.

I seen an RS5 in the summer parked up in a sunny car park in the same colour and I was so busy drooling over the car and colour I nearly drove into a ticket machine :lol:


----------



## Michael_McL (Aug 25, 2011)

Simply stunning!


----------



## MattJ VXR (Aug 11, 2008)

All look fantastic. Love the RS4 and RS5 especially. They look stunning now you've turned them round :thumb:

Hope you don't mind me asking.....the floor tiles in your premises, where did they come from and were they decently priced?


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

MattJ VXR said:


> All look fantastic. Love the RS4 and RS5 especially. They look stunning now you've turned them round :thumb:
> 
> Hope you don't mind me asking.....the floor tiles in your premises, where did they come from and were they decently priced?


Hope you dont mind me replying but seen this asked the other day and this was a link that PB posted up

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/blog/2010/04/how-to-floor-a-detailing-studio/

Hope this helps :thumb:


----------



## MattJ VXR (Aug 11, 2008)

id_doug said:


> Hope you dont mind me replying but seen this asked the other day and this was a link that PB posted up
> 
> http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/blog/2010/04/how-to-floor-a-detailing-studio/
> 
> Hope this helps :thumb:


Thats brilliant thanks :thumb:


----------



## otterolly (Mar 19, 2009)

nice work.............that rs4 avant :argie:


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

ive tried to save up for an RS4 so much... i really want an Imola Yellow one!

Ill have to wait for about 10 years though!  

lovely work here again Clarky!


----------

